# 2005 Honda Accord smelly sock smell



## hawaiiboy (Dec 27, 2011)

How can I remedy that stinky smelly sock odor from my AC?


----------



## picflight (Aug 25, 2011)

Dry it out, the carpet and padding underneath are wet. Probably due to condensation leaking in the passenger foot area.


----------



## 47howard (Nov 14, 2011)

get it professionally cleaned and shampooed. then add air fresheners and let it dry properly. it is probably a small leakage


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't use/suggest air fresheners, as they only mask smells. I use this:










It penetrates the fabric to remove odors, not just cover them up. It's great stuff, and should be found at any auto parts store.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I had that problem with my mini van. The smell was only there when I ran the a/c. There was a filter that had to be replaced. If I remember right, it was called the 'cabin air filter'. After it was replaced, the smelly sock odor went away.


----------



## hawaiiboy (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't think I have a wetted carpet:subfloor. I also had changed the cabin air filter without success ;-(.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

The a/c evaporator core can get mold on it and cause the smell. They make a spay to satiate and kill the bacteria causing the smell. Not sure of the name ford makes some. Check with your parts store our ford dealer if they can't help you.


----------



## shazapple (Jun 30, 2011)

While running the fan/ac, spray some Lysol in the vent at the bottom of the windshield (on the outside)


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

The A/C core causes water to condense like the water on the outside of a glass of a cold drink.

That water drains out a tube below that A/C core. This tube can be seen coming out on the passenger side of the lower firewall in the engine compartment typically.

That tube can get clogged, water then pools in the A/C core area. Then stinks! The A/C will come on in the winter for defrost.

Use a wire hanger to unclog that tube.

They spray "spray disinfectant" into the intake vent for the A/C system with the fan on. And spray whole car. Let the air circulate a while, then sit.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

This sounds like a Seinfeld episode....


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

ok, reason you have MUSKY smell coming out when a/c runs is because you have mold build up on radiator. wait until black chunks will start flying out of vents!
reason you have mold build up is because you, like most, do not shut down a/c right. you simply turn it off, or turn engine off, or turn fan off.
BAD IDEA. as a result, on very cold exchange radiator, there's accumulation of condensate. slowly but steadily, it starts creating wet, damp nursery for mold to grow.
right way of turning a/c off is to plan ahead. you know you'll park/shut down, in next few minutes. wisely, you turn a/c off, BUT KEEP FAN RUNNING. what it does, it dries out radiator. 
OK, so what do we do now? Ideally, remove exchange radiator and clean it. less ideally, set a/c to highest possible air flow, and start spraying, from outside, some known strong disinfectant/mold killer, into intake vents. I used Lysol products. WhatOdor works well, but it will not kill mold, just smell. you need to kill mold, or smell will come back. Will take you several squirt bottles to do the job. do not even try spray cans, you'll go through them in a heartbeat and accomplish nothing.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

Is called the evaparator. The evaparator has mold on it. Run the heat before you turn the veh off.
There is a cleaner, you drill a small hole in the evaparator box and inject the cleaner. Be carefull not to hit the evaparator.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Hardway said:


> Is called the evaparator. The evaparator has mold on it. Run the heat before you turn the veh off.
> There is a cleaner, you drill a small hole in the evaparator box and inject the cleaner. Be carefull not to hit the evaparator.


thank you for clarification.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

shazapple said:


> While running the fan/ac, spray some Lysol in the vent at the bottom of the windshield (on the outside)


This worked on a vehicle I once owned. Spray like crazy, and then let it sit over night. You may have to do it a few times, but it will eventually kill the mold.


----------

